
Homebrew core does not accept signed binaries - zabil
https://github.com/Homebrew/homebrew-core/pull/25316
======
zabil
The homebrew core team did not accept our pull request for installing from a
signed binary or allow us to migrate to a custom tap.

In the interest of security and user experience, we think it's important to do
this. Is there any other way around it?

~~~
zabil
Just to be clear, we are big fans of HomeBrew don't think it is their problem.
We just need a solution to sign binaries.

